# The Joy of Owning a GSD



## bobjaret (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey guys, I started a blog recently about owning our two amazing GSD's. My wife and I were inspired by some of the tribulations and joys so we needed a place to share. If you get the chance check it out. tjogsd.blogspot.com

Please Subscribe and share!! Thanks!


----------



## woopiee (Jan 15, 2019)

where I can get a link to your blog?


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

tjogsd.blogspot.com


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Will check it out!


----------

